# DALIAN | Langham Hotel | 300m | 983ft | 74 fl | 211m | 691ft | 62 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Developer: Langham Hotels International
Architect: Unknown
Location: Dalian Dongguang Area, C04 plot. Close to Guangwan Guangchang/Gulf Plaza.
Source: http://www.gh.dl.gov.cn/website/read/ReadInfo.aspx?id=8553


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


















http://www.archello.com/en/project/langham-hotel-and-apartments-0


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Totally sick design and I really hope it gets built, but 299m isn't even right. hno: I think would be the tallest non-supertall in the world. kay:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Actually it has 299.5m


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Put a half a meter spire on it!kay:


----------



## Dancing Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

299.5 is 300 for me, SUPERTALL!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By syaraku


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow! This tower is going to be a stunner! It looks like it is close to the 510 meter Greenland project. Together they will form an awesome skyline in a few years time.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By syaraku. We'll move this one to u/c soon I guess.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

May 2 by 一粒种子


----------



## ddxv (Mar 18, 2010)

Extremely Foggy in this area: The pit still just looks like a pit.


----------



## ddxv (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, still nothing to see from this angle.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

strange design.  i like it


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 大连市


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

There's a building in Tianjin that's going to be 299.8m.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Very futuristic design, the highest tower looks nice but the shorter one is too busy.


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

They say this might in fact be a supertall on Gaoloumi at 302m
大连朗廷·东港项目位于大连百年东港最优越的位置，紧邻达沃斯国际会议中心，占地28000平方米，总规划建筑面积达37万平方米（包括地下停车场及配套设施），其中酒店部分的建筑面积约5万平方米、公建式公寓建筑面积23万平方米，是整个东港片区离原人民路CBD商圈最近的项目。已于2010年年底动工的朗廷·东港项目，于2015年落成后，凭借其 74层302米摩天大楼的优势，将中国东北黄海壮丽景色尽收眼底，势必成为大连市中心又一极具吸引力的时尚地标。

　　据悉，朗廷·东港项目拟于2011年第三季进行奠基仪式，该仪式也将寓意鹰君集团在大中华地区，以大连为首的战略布局正式大步向前迈进。


目前此项目已经开工建设 将于2015年建成


----------



## ddxv (Mar 18, 2010)

pit:


Credit: Jeason


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

27 Feb by 大连市


----------



## ddxv (Mar 18, 2010)

By Syaraku, March 13th, 2012













This is a fun pic:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i don't think its a big difference if this is 299.5m or 302m :lol: but every height increase is good


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 大连市


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Seems the foundation's okay now. The rise of this structure is next. 

Thanks again zorg. :cheers:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 大连市.


----------



## kazpmk (Sep 21, 2002)

http://hoteljobsasia.com/news/hotel-langham-dalian-china-to-open-2015/


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 大连市


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Good News! This will be a supertall at 302 meters!!!
大连规划局:http://www.gh.dl.gov.cn/website/read/ReadInfo.aspx?id=8553


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok. Done.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

07 July by 大连市


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

@Munwon, the link you posted says nothing...


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Foundations' far from over... hno:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 大连市


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 大连市


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

and this is right next (or at least only a couple of plots) away from a 500m monster :banana:


----------



## ddxv (Mar 18, 2010)

by 东北亚中心


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By ssh1978


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

299 meters, oh damn...:lol:


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Finally it's rising. good with six cranes.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 大连市


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By chenxiaohai


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 21 by stszf


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

seems it's rising already


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

How come the height of this thread was changed if nobody posted sources confirming it was revised upwards?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

z0rg said:


> How come the height of this thread was changed if nobody posted sources confirming it was revised upwards?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93196802&postcount=26

here was posted a source, i cannot open the link anymore though hno:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Yeah, same link I posted in the first post, where you could find a diagram proving it has 302m from underground level, and 299m from ground level. 

Please we are not one of those troll forums where rumors are taken seriously, so let's keep thread titles untouched as long as no reliable evidence is posted. I want this one to be a supertall too, but we can't pretend hopes are facts. Moved to the skyscrapers section till the supertall height is proved.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-04-11 by 光耀


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-04-28 by 光耀


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-04-30 by 大连市


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2012-05-21 by 光耀


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-06-21 by 菜菜不许走


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

almost a supertall by just one meter....:drool::drool:


----------



## SliceFTW (May 6, 2013)

This should be in Supertall.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-07-10 by 菜菜不许走


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

It looks delicious.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2013-08-20 by 菜菜不许走


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Renders. Architect: Rocco Design.
http://www.archello.com/en/project/langham-hotel-and-apartments-0


----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

z0rg said:


> ^^ Actually it has 299.5m



I found a thing that can solve this problem :laugh:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i at first liked the design, but the more i look at it, the more i dislike the sticky out part.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

yes...but the stick out part is tiny....


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Pretty cool design. But 1m more would have been better


----------



## zilze (Aug 15, 2013)

If the color of the stick-out part (I presume color purple) was the color of the entire building, that would have been awesome and iconic . Anyways the building is still beautiful, thumbs up.


----------

